# [SOLVED] eth0 problem after update

## Bjosch

Hi all!

Yesterday I did an update and emerged some things (mysql, kile..), a lot of config files to update.  Those I had never edited manually I overwrited, the others no. Later the system halted, strangely, nothing worked, no mouse, keyboard, nothing. I shutted down, rebooted and got some advices during the boot process, no red error messages, but these yellow ones about time should not be set in /etc/rc.conf but in /etc/conf.d/clock, keymap not in /etc/rc.conf but /etc/conf.d/keymaps, dnsdomainname not in /etc/dnsdomainname but in /etc/config.d/dnsdomainname and I'mt not sure but I think there was also something about resolv.conf.

Since then I don't get eth0 working properly.

The various outputs are:

 *Quote:*   

> Aemilia bjosch # /sbin/ifconfig
> 
> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
> 
>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Aemilia bjosch # ifconfig -a
> 
> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0D:93:AF:0C:74
> 
>           BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
> ...

 

Modules are correctly loaded:

 *Quote:*   

> Aemilia bjosch # lsmod
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> md5                     4928  1
> ...

  In /etc/conf.d/net everyting is quoted out except iface_eht0="dhcp", and dhcp workes fine in MacOS, so it is no router problem.

Has anyone an idea what this might be? Is the eht0 problem related with the advices at boot? Oh, of course I can't ping anything. Thanks for all suggestions. If you need any further information let me just know.Last edited by Bjosch on Sun Jul 31, 2005 1:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SinoTech

Think you've recently updated to the new baselayout. Now there're some changes ...

```

1. "/etc/hostname" moves to /etc/conf.d/hostname.

2. "/etc/dnsdomainname" moves to "/etc/conf.d/domainname"

3. "/etc/nisdomainname" moves to "/etc/conf.d/nisdomainname"

```

Entries in "/etc/rc.conf" are splitted to some different config files contained in "/etc/conf.d/":

```

CLOCK -> "/etc/conf.d/clock"

CONSOLEFONT, CONSOLETRANSLATION -> "/etc/conf.d/consolefont"

KEYMAP, SET_WINDOWKEYS, EXTENDED_KEYMAPS -> "/etc/conf.d/keymaps"

```

Things still contained in "/etc/rc.conf":

```

EDITOR, PROTOCOLS, DISPLAYMANAGER, XSESSION, UNICODE

```

The network configuration has also been changed ("/etc/conf.d/net"). You can read it at http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=0

Simple examples for the new "/etc/conf.d/net":

Use dhcp for eth0 (With parameters):

```

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"

```

Use static IP with default gateway:

```

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.0.254" )

```

All /etc/init.d/net.* are (or should be)  symlinks to "/etc/init.d/net.lo" now.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Bjosch

Thanks a lot SinoTech for your reply, you're certainly right that the problem is with baselayout. I found some other post in the forum, but I believe complains with the 1.12 prerelease, someone even downgraded to the 1.11.13, that caused me the trouble..

But first: what do I have to do to get network working again, so I might be able to check out the forums at least directly in my system and not always in MacOS? I followed the guide (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-ppc.xml?part=4&chap=1 - I'm running Gentoo on a Mac): and tried to do:

 *Quote:*   

> cd /etc/init.d
> 
> ln -s net.lo net.eth0
> 
> net.lo and net.eth0 are the same file [or something like this]

 

/etc/conf.d/net:

 *Quote:*   

> config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

 

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop
> 
> /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

 

 *Quote:*   

> #dhcpd

 

A long message about dhcpd and the frase:  *Quote:*   

> Can't open /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf no such file or directory.

 

So, how to get network working???

And aafter this, should I do a

 *Quote:*   

> emerge=sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.12-r4

 

might that solve the problem, or how to get the system working well again? In case I continue with 1.11.13 how do I update all the new config changes (about clock, keymap etc.), copy simply the old rc.conf entries into a new clean file? Sorry about these (stupid?) questions but I never got such a mess with etc-update after any upgrade. And not having network working is quite hard to bear for me. Oh, btw there are no error messages during boot about eth0 or network in general.

----------

## Skraut

so on a fresh install I had everything working, and then had the same problem after the downgrade.

I already have an 

/etc/conf.d/hostname

/etc/conf.d/domainname

/etc/conf.d/nisdomainname

Do I need to work backwards? for instance copy these back to /etc/hostname??

----------

## SinoTech

 *Bjosch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
>  *Quote:*   cd /etc/init.d
> ...

 

Well, think in that case "net.eth0" already is a symlink to "net.lo".

 *Bjosch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/conf.d/net:
> 
>  *Quote:*   config_eth0=( "dhcp" ) 
> ...

 

Hmm .. ok, that file ("/etc/dhcp/dhcpcd.conf") doesn't exists on my computer ... but "dhcpcd" still works. So perhaps you should try to give it a static IP first

```

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.0.254" ) 

```

and after that re-emerge "dhcpcd" again.

 *Bjosch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> And aafter this, should I do a
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Well, just working with "baselayout-1.11.13" and got no problems (But hasn't got any with prior versions).

An "emerge baselayout" should place the config files in there right place, so you just to open and edit them.

Hope I was able to help. If you got still problems post again.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## SinoTech

 *Skraut wrote:*   

> so on a fresh install I had everything working, and then had the same problem after the downgrade.
> 
> I already have an 
> 
> /etc/conf.d/hostname
> ...

 

Yes I think you have. But why do you do a downgrade if the system runs fine ?

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Bjosch

I tried it with a static IP but it did not change anything. No error messages, but no network. Quite desperate..! A couple of days without internet from my box is hard...

Should I boot with the LiveCD and chroot into the system? Then I should be able to use dhcpd, no? Or do you have any other suggestions, SinoTech?

----------

## Skraut

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Yes I think you have. But why do you do a downgrade if the system runs fine ?
> 
> Mfg
> ...

 

the downgrade was thanks to an emerge -uD world.  I went from a fully working system to one with a lot of problems.

----------

## Bjosch

OK, it works again!! I should have read better, I tried with "dhcpd" which naturally did not work, but "dhcpcd" gave me internet again. After another general update I was proposed /etc/conf.d/net and accepted the new version and now it works again. Only one detail: about clock and keymap, how do I get them in the right new place, may you give me a last hint for this? It's just because of the boot advices...

But thanks a lot, SinoTech!!!

----------

